# Cpt 93571,93572



## daniel (Feb 10, 2010)

How are these codes applied?

And what is the usual primary procedure used with this service?

And are you gettin reimbursed on this by Medicare or PPO's?




93571  
Intravascular Doppler velocity and/or pressure derived coronary flow reserve measurement (coronary vessel or graft) during coronary angiography including pharmacologically induced stress; initial vessel (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure) 



Thanks


----------



## jlb102780 (Feb 11, 2010)

daniel said:


> How are these codes applied?
> 
> And what is the usual primary procedure used with this service?
> 
> ...



These are usually billed with a heart cath


----------



## sunseekerk (Apr 22, 2012)

*93571*

Do you put LC with the 93571 if it is the left circ?


----------



## Robbin109 (Apr 22, 2012)

mod 26-59


----------

